# periods



## nunu (Nov 24, 2007)

I hope this is in the right section, if not, please feel free to move it.

Okay girls, I thought i'll start a thread on periods. Since i get really bad cramps i thought i'll ask what you girlies do to ease the pain of periods. Do you do anything special? 
I like to curl up on a sofa with a hot drink (tea) and have a hot water bottle resting on my abdominal area. I also take these special pills for that time of the month, they are called Feminax (i don't know if you get them outside the UK). The ingredients are 500mg paracetamol and 8mg codeine phosphate. It used to have a third ingredient i can't remember what it was but i found that when it was all 3 ingredients my cramps disapeared within 5 minutes of consumption...I felt like i wasn't on my period because i was bubbly and i can go out etc which usually doesn't happen when i'm on my period. I really have no idea why it's been taken out. I can't really do much when im on my period because it's really painful for me i just like to stay at home. It lasts about 8 days and the heavy flow stops at around day 5.

Just before my period i get really emotional and just cry over little things!! I hate PMS!! I would love to hear what you girls do to help ease the pain. Share your tips! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








My tips: Some people don't like to take pain killers but i have to take some because i have bad cramps, so i'll reccomend pain killers to ease the pain. hot water bottle on the abdominal area to relax your abdominal muscles, drinking hot drinks like tea or chamomile tea or even having soup since i heard that caffeine is not really good for women during that time of the month. Exercise and hot showers can help too.


----------



## tara_hearts (Nov 24, 2007)

Hot showers definately help.
Midol normally makes my cramps go away pretty fast. 
Then I eat a snickers bar and buy some makeup & it makes me a happy Tara.


----------



## eastsidesunset (Nov 24, 2007)

My periods were so bad (talking caused me to be severely anemic) I went on the pill. And I haven't looked back either. Unfortunately, it's done nothing for the duration (once seven days, always seven days I guess), but I can function like a human being again. 

Before the pill, I did the hot water bottle and tea thing too.


----------



## nunu (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks tara!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eastsidesunset* 

 
_My periods were so bad (talking caused me to be severely anemic) I went on the pill. And I haven't looked back either. Unfortunately, it's done nothing for the duration (once seven days, always seven days I guess), but I can function like a human being again. 

Before the pill, I did the hot water bottle and tea thing too._

 
thanks, i always wanted to go on the pill but i heard that one of the side effects is that you gain weight..is that true?


----------



## pahblov (Nov 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_thanks, i always wanted to go on the pill but i heard that one of the side effects is that you gain weight..is that true?_

 
I used to have cramps just as bad as yours it sounds like! Thankfully I've started the pill and I'm able to have a normal life again. The pill effects everyone different, and different brands with different combinations of hormones will effect people differently too. I've been on Tricyclen, Tricyclen lo and Linessa, and now I'm back on Tricyclen lo. I gained a bit of weight when I was on Linessa, but like I said, it effects everyone differently. I'm pretty sure too, that the weight you gain is just water weight anyway, and it's such a miniscule amount if weight gain that it's really not that noticible even if it does happen to you.

Anyway, I really recommend Tricyclen lo because it has really low dose hormones. I was really mood swingy on all the other ones, but Tricyclen lo hasn't done that to me.


----------



## yummy411 (Nov 24, 2007)

immediate solutions... stay on a pain reliever regimen.... eat something light when taking the pills every four hours to stay ahead of the pain.

overall:  visit your doctor to describe the pain and symptoms to see if there's some underlying cause.  i had multiple huge fibroids and i have endometriosis. both make periods horribly painful.  good luck!


----------



## ratmist (Nov 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_i always wanted to go on the pill but i heard that one of the side effects is that you gain weight..is that true?_

 
There are a lot of side effects depending on the type of pill, whether you're a smoker, your age and weight, etc.  The NHS Direct service (google for it) has dozens of pages online dedicated to informing you about the contraceptive pill.  You should consult your GP before seeking anecdotal advice.


----------



## aeni (Nov 24, 2007)

Aspirin or China Mist Passion Fruit Tea always works for me!


----------



## tara_hearts (Nov 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_thanks, i always wanted to go on the pill but i heard that one of the side effects is that you gain weight..is that true?_

 
I've been on ortho tri cyclen for 2 years and I haven't gained any weight. I talked to my doctor about it and she said the pill doesn't make people gain weight, but she said the shot will. She said the shot makes you gain alot of weight and weird side effects like body hair and stuff. So you are safe with the pill. The pill also cleared up my complexion and calmed down my mood swings. I used to be psychotic around my period and i'd love/hate/ cry about my boyfriend or a sad commercial. Haha. The only downfall I've had with the pill is it killed my sex drive


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_thanks, i always wanted to go on the pill but i heard that one of the side effects is that you gain weight..is that true?_

 
it can be a side-effect, but the studies done lately have shown that the gain is usually very minimal (1-3 pounds), not the larger gain that was previously associated (i.e. 5-10 pounds).  at any rate, it will vary from person to person...as will any other side-effects.

i went on the pill (well, really due to sexual activity), but i'm glad i did because it's really helped with my cramps and flow.  i used to get horrible cramping often enough, that would take me out of commission for a couple of days.  i would also have a fairly heavy flow.  now, i don't get bad cramps too often (although, i still get them on a rare occasion) and my flow is much lighter (the norm is about 4-5 days and i can get away with wearing just a pantiliner).  i didn't really notice much of a weight gain with me, but on the plus side (i guess...at least from the male perspective), my boobs got bigger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (maybe that's where the weight gain went).  i've heard it's not unusual for breasts to get larger once going on the pill.

anyway, when i do get cramps...it's usually accompanied by gastrointestinal discomfort 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (pleasant, i know), so i tend to spend most of the day in bed downing warm fluids (like tea or hot chocolate) and popping tylenol (since my tummy doesn't really like ibuprofen).

hope this gives y'all some ideas!


----------



## nunu (Nov 24, 2007)

my sister used to always tell me to stay away from dairy products when i'm on my period, she used to say that it makes your cramps worse..so i stayed away from cheese and milk mostly. She also told me to stay away from fizzy drinks like coke as well. i love cheese and i love coke! they are hard to stay away from but i have to because i noticed that they do make my cramps worse.


----------



## banjobama (Nov 24, 2007)

Definitely consider going on the pill. I LOVE the pill. I'm on generic Seasonale where you only get your period four times a year. Is is perfectly ok to do that. When you are on a normal cyclic pill, you only get your period from the withdraw from the hormones, not from ovulation. The inventors of the pill put that placebo week in so that the cycle would remain more natural so that the Pope might approve of the pill, but it didn't work. Anyway it is so great, talk to your doctor about it, you shouldn't suffer like that!!


----------



## kimmy (Nov 24, 2007)

my visitor always comes on it's first day about three am (the devil's hour...coincidence? haha!) and the cramps are so bad it wakes me up. so i usually down a couple midol and a few bottles of water and go back to my bad a lie there whatever way feels best. that's the only time you'll see me taking pain killers. ugh.

when i'm pms'ing, i get cravings...like for a few days i absolutely must have one thing everyday or i'll go berserk. time before last it was cake batter ice cream with rainbow sprinkles from cold stone. that got expensive really fast haha. last time it was butterfingers. it's always something with alot of sugar, i think maybe my body's getting ready to start reproducing blood and it knows it needs the sugars.

maybe i'll try staying away from fizzy drinks next time. i've never heard that before, but anything is worth a try!


----------



## komischkatze (Nov 24, 2007)

Bleh, periods. I have hypothyroidism and if I forget to take my synthroid, my body gets super confused and I'll just randomly have my period whether it's time for it or not. Before I was diagnosed, I kept having short periods off and on (4 periods in 6 weeks basically). Talk about screwed up hormones. My mom always says she never belived in PMS until me. I'm super moody - weepy, mean, panic attacks. Sometimes I take vistaril for the latter. I have fierce cramps but my periods are really short now - just 2 or 3 days. I used to take darvocet for my cramps, but eventually the ibuprofen in them screwed up my stomach. Now I just take alleve to make them a little more bearable and curl up in a warm bed. I do have ovulation cramps too though. They're usually not as fierce but I'll have them for about 4 days. 


If I can avoid going to work, I will. If not, I'm pretty much miserable all day and a crappy, unfocused worker. Warmth, something for pain, and a lot of time in bed is my routine.


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 24, 2007)

I get bad periods too.  I am on the pill & it does help, but still doesn't make me feel cheerful & giddy.  The week before my period I get a horrible headache that usually won't go away no matter what I do.  My period week I am extremely tired.  I always take Alieve for the pain & sometimes use a heating patch (they stick on to the front of your underwear).


----------



## lalaxp (Nov 24, 2007)

Showers. And i take pamprin. It takes long for me to kick in though. I usually pop like 6 pamprin pills a day when im Cramping which is only like 1-2 days out of my period. Yeah hahaha.. i have killer cramps too.


----------



## user79 (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't have a special remedy. I just take a pain killer like Advil because I get terrible back cramps, less so abdominal cramps.

But, I don't get my period every month. It is very irregular, usually I've skipped a few _months _in between periods. I've gone to the doctor to check this out, everything is ok it's just I don't ovulate regularly. I am a bit worried about it if I want to have kids in the future, but my doc said there are drugs you can take to induce regular ovulation, for when you want to get pregnant, so I'm not _toooo _worried.

It's kinda nice right now only getting my period every couple months or so. But the drawback is, I never know when it's going to start! So that's a bit of a pain because you can't plan ahead. But usually like a day before it starts, I feel the symptoms so I'll just take tampons along with me.


----------



## eastsidesunset (Nov 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Thanks tara!



thanks, i always wanted to go on the pill but i heard that one of the side effects is that you gain weight..is that true?_

 
For me it was. Being on Orthotricyclen made me so hungry I gained some weight, but I switched to Orthotricyclen-Lo and I don't have that problem anymore. Unfortunately, the best way to find out if you like the pill is to get on it. If it doesn't work, try another one. Not one pill is right for all women. It's all a matter of what works best for you. Talking to a doctor about what you want/need is a good start.


----------



## Holly (Nov 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Thanks tara!



thanks, i always wanted to go on the pill but i heard that one of the side effects is that you gain weight..is that true?_

 
I've been on Marvelon 28 and Ortho Tri Cyclen, and I haven't gained weight from either. The only thing I got was a bit of acne on my chin from the Marvelon, but when I switched to Ortho Tri Cyclen it completely cleared up.

Before I was on birth control I got cramps for the first couple days of my period, so I took a couple midol. But since i've been on the pill, I dont get cramps anymore, and my flow is waaaaay lighter than it used to be. I dont mind getting my periods anymore


----------



## redambition (Nov 24, 2007)

i get discomfort, but it's not so bad that i have to take a sick day from work.

i get lower back and low tummy pain, i find that if i'm sitting for long periods of time it makes it feel worse. i find it hard to be comfy in a chair when i'm at that stage.

if i really need some help with it i'll take some ibuprofen or naprogesic.


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 25, 2007)

Hmm periods.. Normally they are drama free but every few months I get one that is just utterly evil. Like this month for instance - pimples, sore back, aching boobs, totally bitchy mood, and that horrible kind of pain that wakes you up at night and keeps you rolling around clutching a pillow and groaning as you wait for the Advil to kick in...and sometimes it decides not to. That was me around 3am this morning and I am so glad it is my day off so at least I'm not at work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My favorite remedies are Advil liquid capsules of course, some kind of delicious snacks, dvd's in my pajamas all day and maybe some online shopping. I just do as many enjoyable things as possible to keep myself in a good mood. And I pity the foolish house mate that even *_suggests_* that it is my turn to wash the dishes or do the laundry... I think he knows that I would quite possibly obliterate him with a single glance if he did. Hehe.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm normally a nice girl, I promiss!


----------



## Leilani78 (Nov 29, 2007)

exercising regularly does help to ease the pain.
also eating a banana or drinking milk helps to ease cramps because bananas contain potassium and milk contains calcium. both minerals are needed for normal muscle function.


----------



## nunu (Nov 29, 2007)

thats strange because i thought we are not supposed to have dairy products like milk when we are on our periods..with that said i only put a little amount of milk in my tea. Guess it works differently from person to person but exercise definately help


----------



## MACForME (Nov 29, 2007)

I get KILLER cramps right before my period too. My doctor tried the pill with me but i got the "drunk on a boat" feeling and that was NOT going to work.. at ALL. So I tried The Shot and yea, hello weight gain! What the hell! Ok, off the shot.. and back to bad-cramp-city.. So, my doc said take Aleve (an OTC version of the prescription Anaprox) a few days before it starts and that helped. Made life alot more bearable. I find that I'm most uncomfortable the week or so before, bloating is the WORST. I feel like a slug, crave Coke and cheese ravioli.. how weird it that.


----------



## GreekChick (Nov 30, 2007)

Don't y'all just hate it when you can actually feel the blood "clot" coming out of you, as if you're giving birth or something. You're walking along, minding your own business, and SPLAT! IT'S OUT! It's so annoying.
Also, that strong metallic smell (iron?) of blood is gruesome. It's like, you know people can smell you coming from a mile away. It's so funny, because I'll be sitting down, next to people, and the smell is so strong, but the thing is, _only I_ can smell it. It's like Damn! Gotta go change that tampon/pad!
The worst is old brown blood. You get all hopeful that maybe just maybe your period is over, and 2 days later, you see a dot of brown blood. Ugh.


----------



## nunu (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Don't y'all just hate it when you can actually feel the blood "clot" coming out of you, as if you're giving birth or something. You're walking along, minding your own business, and SPLAT! IT'S OUT! It's so annoying.
Also, that strong metallic smell (iron?) of blood is gruesome. It's like, you know people can smell you coming from a mile away. It's so funny, because I'll be sitting down, next to people, and the smell is so strong, but the thing is, only I can smell it. It's like Damn! Gotta go change that tampon/pad!
The worst is old brown blood. You get all hopeful that maybe just maybe your period is over, and 2 days later, you see a dot of brown blood. Ugh._

 
I totally agree with you!!! OMG the clot!! EEEEEEEEEEEw the way it comes out its just nasty i hate it when it happens coz i knw i have to go change my pad and it annoys me even more when i just changed my pad like 2 mins ago and then SPLAT blood clot!!  EEEEEEWW and yes i hear you about the smell too its sooo yuky!!! hmmm there are sometimes i wish i was a guy...
but then after my period is over im happy being a girl!


----------



## nunu (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACForME* 

 
_I get KILLER cramps right before my period too. My doctor tried the pill with me but i got the "drunk on a boat" feeling and that was NOT going to work.. at ALL. So I tried The Shot and yea, hello weight gain! What the hell! Ok, off the shot.. and back to bad-cramp-city.. So, my doc said take Aleve (an OTC version of the prescription Anaprox) a few days before it starts and that helped. Made life alot more bearable. I find that I'm most uncomfortable the week or so before, bloating is the WORST. I feel like a slug, crave Coke and cheese ravioli.. how weird it that._

 
I'm bloat and acne city before i get my period...Hello PMS!! grrr


----------



## micky_mouse (Nov 30, 2007)

with me my period i didnt have it for 6 months last year..cause i worked out alot..and eat healthy..salads,soups,no candy,no ice cream,no soda,just water to drink..but then i got a new job and started college..which made me change my workouts and my eating habits...i dont work out anymore...bad michelle... and i eat alot now..it doesnt help i have two jobs now and was is at coldstone..yummy ice cream..
i have my period in the first or second week of the month it usually is really light but idk i had my period at the first week on nov.and i have it right now..i started a couple days ago..so i hoping this means no period in dec..this one is wierd cause its kinda heavy and usually i use 2 pads/tampons...a day(sorry if this is to much info) but now for this one its a lot more...and i have been sick since sunday...so idk if being sick effects my period?any thoughts?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 30, 2007)

snickers, brownies, cookies, cakes, potato chips, doughnuts--are the best foods for me to eat at that time lol. It makes me happy. and sad all at the same time. 

Anyways I take Aleve or advil liqui-gels. they work really good for cramps. Plus, I pop 3 or 4 of them, then 45 minutes later I get a little woozy and fall asleep for like 3 hours. Thats just the best feeling...no pain + sleep+ chocolate+ salty chips= a good period.

I love to use the heat pads that you buy at the drugstore....the ones that you just unwrap then they stick to your underwear so the heat is right on your lower abdomen. Ohhhh my goodness, this makes your whole body the perfect temperature of warm and cozy...its great.


----------



## dollbabybex (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Thanks tara!



thanks, i always wanted to go on the pill but i heard that one of the side effects is that you gain weight..is that true?_

 

thats why i didnt go on it!

but theres a pill called yasmin
and your more likely to lose weight than gain weight
and i havent put a pound on!ive been on it on and off for 4 years.


----------



## dollbabybex (Nov 30, 2007)

my periods only last one day,and i only use one tampon! (wether on the pill or not) and rarely get pain.

once a year ill get a HEAVY PAINFUL one...which lasts around 3 days... the last one, which was my last period... i was in so much pain i didnt sleep for 2 days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my period is always dark as well,like dried blood, my doctor said that was fine tho!

i always feel dirty and sweaty on my period... and if i have any pain it always tends to be in my lower back... like a gnawing pain...ugh!


----------



## GreekChick (Dec 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_snickers, brownies, cookies, cakes, potato chips, doughnuts--are the best foods for me to eat at that time lol. It makes me happy. and sad all at the same time. 

Anyways I take Aleve or advil liqui-gels. they work really good for cramps. Plus, I pop 3 or 4 of them, then 45 minutes later I get a little woozy and fall asleep for like 3 hours. Thats just the best feeling...no pain + sleep+ chocolate+ salty chips= a good period.

I love to use the heat pads that you buy at the drugstore....the ones that you just unwrap then they stick to your underwear so the heat is right on your lower abdomen. Ohhhh my goodness, this makes your whole body the perfect temperature of warm and cozy...its great._

 
This made me smile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## nunu (Dec 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_snickers, brownies, cookies, cakes, potato chips, doughnuts--are the best foods for me to eat at that time lol. It makes me happy. and sad all at the same time. 

Anyways I take Aleve or advil liqui-gels. they work really good for cramps. Plus, I pop 3 or 4 of them, then 45 minutes later I get a little woozy and fall asleep for like 3 hours. Thats just the best feeling...no pain + sleep+ chocolate+ salty chips= a good period.

I love to use the heat pads that you buy at the drugstore....the ones that you just unwrap then they stick to your underwear so the heat is right on your lower abdomen. Ohhhh my goodness, this makes your whole body the perfect temperature of warm and cozy...its great._

 
mmmm gotta try all that stuff out! 
thanks!!


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Dec 1, 2007)

Best not to eat pineapples, watermelon and winter gourd/melon when you have your period according to my mum. It makes the period heavier (prolong the period) and its not really good for the wellbeing especially if you want to have kids in the (near) future.. Avoid those fruits if you're pregnant.

I get sore backs 2 days before my period starts and its about a three-week cycle. First and second days are the worst because I get really bad backaches and I don't take anything for it. Those are the days when I just want to stay home and curl up in bed. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 
_Don't y'all just hate it when you can actually feel the blood "clot" coming out of you, as if you're giving birth or something. You're walking along, minding your own business, and SPLAT! IT'S OUT! It's so annoying.
Also, that strong metallic smell (iron?) of blood is gruesome. It's like, you know people can smell you coming from a mile away. It's so funny, because I'll be sitting down, next to people, and the smell is so strong, but the thing is, only I can smell it. It's like Damn! Gotta go change that tampon/pad!_

 
hahaha I hate that too!! Or when the blood flows non-stop for a few seconds then I have to go change my nappy. ERGH!


----------



## dollbabybex (Dec 2, 2007)

do any of you ever get this... or am i just crazy!

when you know your due on... you feel yourself come on...panic...run to the toilet...and theres nothing there!like a phantom period!

i always get this esp when shopping or whatnot!its so annoying!


----------



## nunu (Dec 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 

 
_do any of you ever get this... or am i just crazy!

when you know your due on... you feel yourself come on...panic...run to the toilet...and theres nothing there!like a phantom period!

i always get this esp when shopping or whatnot!its so annoying!_

 
It happens to me all the time!! I once actually went into boots bought some pads and ran into the nearest toilet and then there's nothing there!!


----------



## Leilani78 (Dec 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_thats strange because i thought we are not supposed to have dairy products like milk when we are on our periods..with that said i only put a little amount of milk in my tea. Guess it works differently from person to person but exercise definately help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
really?! i've never heard of that.


----------



## Leopardskinny (Dec 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_It happens to me all the time!! I once actually went into boots bought some pads and ran into the nearest toilet and then there's nothing there!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL I have done that before too.. it's weird because it REALLY feels like you've got your period...


----------



## chocodcocoa (Dec 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pahblov* 

 
_I used to have cramps just as bad as yours it sounds like! Thankfully I've started the pill and I'm able to have a normal life again. The pill effects everyone different, and different brands with different combinations of hormones will effect people differently too. I've been on Tricyclen, Tricyclen lo and Linessa, and now I'm back on Tricyclen lo. I gained a bit of weight when I was on Linessa, but like I said, it effects everyone differently. I'm pretty sure too, that the weight you gain is just water weight anyway, and it's such a miniscule amount if weight gain that it's really not that noticible even if it does happen to you.

Anyway, I really recommend Tricyclen lo because it has really low dose hormones. I was really mood swingy on all the other ones, but Tricyclen lo hasn't done that to me._

 
I recommend tricyclen lo as well!
I used to have such horrible cramps... painful enough to make me wanna roll around on the floor... and I had to take advil every four hours just so I could function 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but after I started taking birth control I have had almost zero cramps... except the times when I binge on ice cream...


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Dec 6, 2007)

*heating pad + midol xtra strength, girly movies n yummy food in bed all day haha wearing way cute comfy pj`s n a man to rub ur back

thats all i need lol*


----------



## nunu (Dec 6, 2007)

i agree!!! comfy baggy pj's!


----------



## nunu (Dec 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Leopardskinny* 

 
_LOL I have done that before too.. it's weird because it REALLY feels like you've got your period..._

 
I know! isn't it annoying?? it feels like you're getting it but then it comes a few days later!!!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 6, 2007)

I was prescribed pain killers for cramps for a while b/c my cramps got so bad that i wouldn't eat, or go to school or anything...i basically laid on the bathroom floor for the duration of my cramps...it turned out i had ovarian cysts and that what made my cramps so bad...but long story short im on the pill now and i never get cramps....which can be bad sometimes b/c there have beeen occasions that i dont realize i've gotten my period until hours nd hours after...and by then its too late 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lmao

nd i tried heating pads once and for some reason i was walking along at school and the thing started burning sooooo bad...i ended up with a burn on my tummy....i dunno why they hate mee

oh this thread makes me giggle....but omg do u know what i hate sooo much...i only wear pads whan im sleeping or whatever and i guess its because i sleep with my legs closed or something but everytime i wake up in the morning and get out of the bed i feel like everything just falls out...like a monster clot it soo grosss!! so i always end up like running to the bathroom


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_snickers, brownies, cookies, cakes, potato chips, doughnuts--are the best foods for me to eat at that time lol. It makes me happy. and sad all at the same time. 

Anyways I take Aleve or advil liqui-gels. they work really good for cramps. Plus, I pop 3 or 4 of them, then 45 minutes later I get a little woozy and fall asleep for like 3 hours. Thats just the best feeling...no pain + sleep+ chocolate+ salty chips= a good period.

I love to use the heat pads that you buy at the drugstore....the ones that you just unwrap then they stick to your underwear so the heat is right on your lower abdomen. Ohhhh my goodness, this makes your whole body the perfect temperature of warm and cozy...its great._

 
I would love to have my period with you! I do the same things. And I usually crave some sort of fast food. That's when I know my period is due.


----------



## Jello89 (Apr 4, 2008)

I just had my period 2.5 weeks ago. This was after a horrible wait of 3 months. Now I have the pms thing going on again. Im sure of it. Cramps, soreness you know where, friggin hungry as hell and I normally gain a few pounds. What is wrong with me. I was going to the gym and eating healthy. I lost 4 pounds in like less than three weeks. This killed my fun. What to do?


----------



## *Star Violet* (Apr 4, 2008)

If you're having really bad cramps with a very heavy period...it can also be Endemetriosis (hope I spelled it right). I had PCOS and my Gyno put me on the pill. 
After I got married, I stopped taking the pill and my period got all wacky and wild...then the heavy flow and bad cramps started happening and I had to have a surgery to se whether I have Endemetriosis or not..now I'm much better...I'd definetly go and get checked by a Gyno if I were you to see if everything is normal. 

BTW, Advil is bad for you. 2 doctors have told me this. It also stops yr flow and creates problems later on..I take TylenolExtra Strength.

And regarding whether the pill makes you gain weight or not...most women have gained weight, some have not...fof some it gave them acne, and some get prescribed the pill to get rid of acne...the side effects are different for differetnt brands and for every woman. 

I had different side effects both times I took it (same brand)...before I got married it was amazing! When I took it after marraige...I gained alot of weight, got real bad acne and a few months after I stopped, had a horrible miscarraige


----------



## Kuuipo (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Xqueeze_me* 

 
_Best not to eat pineapples, watermelon and winter gourd/melon when you have your period according to my mum. It makes the period heavier (prolong the period) and its not really good for the wellbeing especially if you want to have kids in the (near) future.. Avoid those fruits if you're pregnant.

I get sore backs 2 days before my period starts and its about a three-week cycle. First and second days are the worst because I get really bad backaches and I don't take anything for it. Those are the days when I just want to stay home and curl up in bed. 



hahaha I hate that too!! Or when the blood flows non-stop for a few seconds then I have to go change my nappy. ERGH!_

 
It's okay to eat fruit during your period or pregnancy. It will not make you bleed more, and some fruits have a diuretic effect that will help you get rid of extra water, and fibre that helps regulate digestive system (some women get constipated just prior and at the start of their periods-and especially while pregnant. Constipation can cause haemorrhoids)

Don't eat raw fish or fish with high levels of mercury or toxins during pregnancy, or sea mammals like shark.

The length of periods is determined by hormones, genetics, the thickness of the lining of the uterus (endometrium) and if there are fibroids present.  Hormones also include birth control pills. Endometriosis can cause longer or heavier periods. The length and the flow can also vary from month to month.


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 5, 2008)

For me going on the pill helped, but now it's starting to 'wear off'. I get really sick from cramps and the pain, till the point I look like a ghost. I'm going to the doctor on Tuesday to try and find new methods of dealing with the pain because it's really affecting my uni work. I had to skip it this time just because I don't need the distraction, though I'm still having cramps and an upset stomach.

Things I've found in the past to work are:
-Nurofen plus (200mg ibuprofen and 12.8mg codeine phosphate, so not the most ideal medication for regular use)
-Naproxen Sodium (most period specific tablets)
-A wheat bag heated in the microwave and put on my abdomen
-Warm food and liquids like soup.
-Sleep

I'll see what my doctors saying and if there's anything interesting I'll let you all know.


----------



## User93 (Apr 5, 2008)

thats cool to have such a thread. My periods are such a roller-coster. Sometimes its ok, sometimes it hurts really bad. The most painful are 1st 6 hours, then i get better.. All i do is stay in bed, sometimes a take a strong pain-killer as i can't take it. It hurts in the back a lot aswell
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I cant really eat much, so I just wait for this pain to stop. Sometimes its ok and doesnt hurt.
Also, sometimes my periods are completely off the cycle, i can have it once in 2 months or once in 1.5 months.. I went to the doctor, she said i'm ok, that it's stress, little sleep etc.. Well, it really is. Also, she said a lot of young women have it, do you girls have straight cycle, or it bounces aswell? I mean, i can't even use  a caledar, cause i have no idea when my next period gonna be.
And oh, i never suffered from PMS much, but this months that was something hectic - i felt damn nerveous, busted into tears, was crying, was being annoing etc - the full program :/


----------



## Julzie (Apr 5, 2008)

When I get my periods, they never used to hurt until recently 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I get really bad cramps where I can't even stand or walk properly. I take prescibed pills from my doctor - Ponstan and it works!


----------



## NatalieMT (Apr 5, 2008)

My periods were so bad (I was having like 2 cycles a month = hell) I also eventually went on the pill. But it's fine - I've not gained any weight, infact I could even still lose weight no problems. Apparently it increases your appetite which makes you eat more and gain weight. So if you just watch that you don't start over-eating you shouldn't gain weight.

Meh mine last for like 7/8 days too and that sucks. I'm not sure if I'm anaemic but I get all the faintness, I'm always tired, palpatations sort of. Plus I'm a vegetarian which probably means I don't get much iron.

Before the pill I got another prescription painkiller called mefenamic acid, actually it worked pretty good and reducing the pain substantially (more so than any OTC product) and it also seemed to make them slightly lighter.


----------



## nunu (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_Also, sometimes my periods are completely off the cycle, i can have it once in 2 months or once in 1.5 months.. I went to the doctor, she said i'm ok, that it's stress, little sleep etc.. Well, it really is. Also, she said a lot of young women have it, *do you girls have straight cycle, or it bounces aswell*? I mean, i can't even use a caledar, cause i have no idea when my next period gonna be.
And oh, i never suffered from PMS much, but this months that was something hectic - i felt damn nerveous, busted into tears, was crying, was being annoing etc - the full program :/_

 
I don't know if i can call my cycle regular but i always expect it 5 weeks later. For example if i got it on the 14th of last month, i will expect it on the 21st of this month. I always have to add 7 days, sometimes longer.
Hope this makes sence.


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 5, 2008)

My cycle is pretty regular, but I guess thats because of the pill. Though there has been times where I have completely missed my period (once that was scary) and another time I my period it for over a month.

I think Ponstan here is over the counter, I've tried it before and found it didn't really work for me.


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 5, 2008)

I use to be on the pill but my gyno took me off b/c I smoke.
I get terrible cramps. I take painkillers & muscle relaxers for 2 days & stay in bed. The 1st 2 days are terrible for me. After that i'm fine.

What I do, I wouldn't rec. to anyone. 

*I have tried over the counter, camomile tea, heating pad; didn't work


----------



## User93 (Apr 5, 2008)

Well Nunu, at least you know when to expect em 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can predict mine only 3 days before. And yeah, baggy pj's ftw
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I also love wearing some big cotton childish panties, eg shorts. I look as a complete dork these days.


----------



## nunu (Apr 5, 2008)

^ hahaha don't get me started on "hello un attractive underwear" when i'm on my period! I HAVE to wear comfortable, cotton panties that i don't wear normally when i'm not on my period.


----------



## Sushi. (Apr 5, 2008)

I used to get such bad pains that i would practically pass out. I would have to miss at least week of school every month (which of course was not good) i would be sick to my stomach all the time, and they were like unpredictable, they would start whenever (not regular at all!) and then go for a LONG TIME (at least a week usually more) So my doctor put  me on the pill when i was like 12. She told me to take it everyday, without stopping. So i do, starting out you have to stop every few months as your body is not used to it yet kind of thing so you will get spotting. The next time you will beable to go a little longer and longer. And now i dont stop taking it ever. So i never have a period.. and yes i know everyone thinks that sounds bad or unhealthy but its not, my doctor was the one who told me to do it. lol. and i have no problems. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it, and would never go back to not taking it.


----------



## Jello89 (Apr 8, 2008)

I dont know what to do anymore. I still have that feeling in my stomach. I noticed when i do physical education, i start to feel cramps, as if i had my period. I keep going to the nurse cause i want her to prescribe me the pill but shes never thereeee


----------



## user79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 

 
_do any of you ever get this... or am i just crazy!

when you know your due on... you feel yourself come on...panic...run to the toilet...and theres nothing there!like a phantom period!

i always get this esp when shopping or whatnot!its so annoying!_

 
Bwahahah yep I know that feeling. Or when you've got a tampon in and you have a feeling like it's leaking, and you're somewhere like on a bus or a place without a toilet, so you start to panic about it seeping through your pants! And when you finally get to a toilet, there's nothing there. Hate that!


----------



## fashionette (Apr 9, 2008)

My periods nearly kills me. I have really bad cramps, they make me puke and faint and I've gone to the hospital because I've been in so much pain.

I use really strong pills, prescription drugs.


----------



## k.a.t (Apr 9, 2008)

^^ Wow, i wouldn't be able to take that poor you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Iam incredibly irregular when it comes to periods. My period comes usually every 4 months or so (sometimes less but it's never been a month) and so i can never tell when i'm getting my next one - highly annoying!! 
Before i used to get bad cramps that made me cry but i'd just lie in bed all day taking nurofen (love that stuff hehe) until it passed. However i only get mild cramps now which i can ignore or just take some more nurofen to ease them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also i find that a nice hot bath really helps, or maybe sleeping through it


----------



## Karlalarla (Apr 13, 2008)

I know it's weird but I hardly ever get periods...! They started when I was 14 (im 17 now) and they used to be really accurate for about 3 months and after that, they've been months apart! Which I didnt mind at the time, because I knew i'd be okay during holidays and stuff when the other girls were curling up in the beds, i'd be running around hormone free haha...it came in november and december but I havent heard from it since! All ofmy friends could nearly time their watches by them..!


----------



## Winnie (Apr 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_^ hahaha don't get me started on "hello un attractive underwear" when i'm on my period! I HAVE to wear comfortable, cotton panties that i don't wear normally when i'm not on my period._

 
Haha sooo true. 
This post makes me laugh because everything is so true- isn't it great being a girl? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mine are somewhat regular, but I was quite stressed last month and It was a few weeks late. Pretty normal for me though.


----------



## lvgz (Apr 13, 2008)

fashionette, do you take vitamins? my period was like that before too. HORRIBLE cramps, spent at least the first 3 days of my period or around my period wanting to puke (&puking), headaches and almost blacked out once. then i found out that im low on iron. there are iron supplements or centrum vitamins that help. its helped me a lot. it was so bad before.. cramps to where i couldnt get outta bed.


----------



## fashionette (Apr 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lvgz* 

 
_fashionette, do you take vitamins? my period was like that before too. HORRIBLE cramps, spent at least the first 3 days of my period or around my period wanting to puke (&puking), headaches and almost blacked out once. then i found out that im low on iron. there are iron supplements or centrum vitamins that help. its helped me a lot. it was so bad before.. cramps to where i couldnt get outta bed._

 
Nope, I don't. Thank you, I didn't know this.


----------



## revinn (Apr 13, 2008)

Everyone will hate me for typing this, but here goes, haha. I went on the pill for acne when I was 14 (Tri-Cyclin Lo), and every since, I have four day long periods (Wed. to Sat, sometimes Sun. if it's a bad month), and I don't have any PMS or cramps. I bleed so little that I can't even wear tampons..it's awesome!! So needless to say, my period doesn't really affect my life at all!


----------



## nunu (Apr 14, 2008)

^ Lucky you!!


----------



## macchristyy (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Don't y'all just hate it when you can actually feel the blood "clot" coming out of you, as if you're giving birth or something. You're walking along, minding your own business, and SPLAT! IT'S OUT! It's so annoying.
Also, that strong metallic smell (iron?) of blood is gruesome. It's like, you know people can smell you coming from a mile away. It's so funny, because I'll be sitting down, next to people, and the smell is so strong, but the thing is, only I can smell it. It's like Damn! Gotta go change that tampon/pad!
The worst is old brown blood. You get all hopeful that maybe just maybe your period is over, and 2 days later, you see a dot of brown blood. Ugh._

 
HAHAHAHA i know what you mean


----------



## k.a.t (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *revinn* 

 
_Everyone will hate me for typing this, but here goes, haha. I went on the pill for acne when I was 14 (Tri-Cyclin Lo), and every since, I have four day long periods (Wed. to Sat, sometimes Sun. if it's a bad month), and I don't have any PMS or cramps. I bleed so little that I can't even wear tampons..it's awesome!! So needless to say, my period doesn't really affect my life at all!_

 
Wow i'm so jealous!


----------



## Kuuipo (Apr 15, 2008)

Some things that help with periods:

Aleve (naproxen)
Motrin (Ibuprofen)
Warm packs and hot water bottles on your abdomen.
Sarafem (fluoxetine or Prozac ) for menstrual dysphoria
SlowFe (time released iron tablets)
A supplement with b vitamins (good for the nerves) and calcium (cramps)
chocolate
Dong Quai and Black cohosh
Chamomile tea


----------



## LOCa (Apr 15, 2008)

I Can't Even Read This Whole Thing. Gross. 

Is PMS Really Even Real?

Cause I Don't Get That... Ever 

I Always Thought It Was Just An Excuse For Girls To Act Like Little B!TCHHHHHES Especially My Cousins UGHHHHHHHHhh


----------



## Kuuipo (Apr 15, 2008)

PMS and PMD (pre menstrual dysphoria) are real, hormonal based mood disorders but they won't get you out free - its not a behavioural excuse.


----------



## rosenbud (Apr 15, 2008)

The Pill really helped me.
During my Teens I was on Dianette to clear up my skin, it helped with my period pain but like someone else pointed out killed my sex drive and well when I look back I was like a walking zombie.

In my 20's I changed to Celeste, best thing ever!!!!!!!!
My sex drive returned, I feel normal, regular periods, no PMS, no period pains, no weight gain at all, if I roll my pill and choose to miss a period I get no spotting either, I love being on this Pill!

I think getting the type of Pill that's right for you is the Key thing.

Another method that helped me was using a Mooncup:

Mooncup Menstrual Cup

I will share my experiences with the Mooncup (Diva cup is similar I think).
Before buying one of these I was mainly using Sanitary Towels and on the Odd occasion Tampons, however I found I was suffering from regular bouts of Thrush and Cystitis, I have used a Mooncup for about 3 years now and in that time have never suffered from either of these conditions.

To insert the cup, I press it flat, then scrunch the sides together and insert, there is a nice diagram on the Mooncup website, like a tampon I push it up as far as it will go, it should pop open and stay in place.
Don't worry about the air holes around the egde of the cup, they act as a suction device and no blood will seep through.
The stem on the cup can be cut to any size, I actually cut mine off as I found it more comfortable this way.

To remove the cup you either pull the stem down or gently squeaze the bottom of the cup to release the grip and gently pull downwards, keeping upright simply remove and empty.
You should find there is no smell, where as with towels air and bacteria mix with the blood creating that awful cloying smell.

I empty my cup in the morning and last thing at night, I normally give it a quick rinse before re-inserting. During the day I just forget about it so no need to worry about it when at work. If you are worried about overspill, I have only ever filled just over half a cup on my heaviest day.

Another worry I used to have is if I went for a 'number 2' and the pushing motion might push out the cup, this has never happened, the air holes should keep the cup locked firmly in place, your cup may get pushed further down the vagina, simply push it back up, no blood will spill out.
At night I have never had any leaks, even though I tend to mover around a lot and suffer from a restless sleep, I have never even had what I call 'strawberry jam' streaks, unlike sanitary towels that strayed.

The cup even holds up in exercise, you could stand on your head and not get any leaks, I have also been on holiday and worn a bikini, gone swimming with my mooncup in place with no leaks.

To clean I use a jar, pour in Milton/Steralising Fluid and boiling water, pop the cup in and leave overnight.
I normally clean before and after my period and just rinse throughout when I empty it.
A reason I hate towels and tampons is that they soak up natural vaginal cleansing and lubricating juices as well as blood and this can lead to a 'dehydrated vagina' which can cause cramps and more period pains.

The only side effect you may experience is the cup massaging your walls so you end up ahem horny as hell.! lol


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 15, 2008)

Hot showers and relaxing help me most. I also stopped taking any medication for pain and noticed my cramps haven't been anywhere as bad as they used to be.
Also, it's been proven that orgasming curbs cramps. I tried it, and it works!

As for dealing with my emotions, I ask to be left alone. Luckily, my boyfriend is very understanding when I get emotional and angry. It helps to write down your feelings and be by yourself.


----------



## ItaliNicki (Apr 22, 2008)

OMG!! So true (and so disgusting)! And men think they have problems to deal with! Please! 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Don't y'all just hate it when you can actually feel the blood "clot" coming out of you, as if you're giving birth or something. You're walking along, minding your own business, and SPLAT! IT'S OUT! It's so annoying.
Also, that strong metallic smell (iron?) of blood is gruesome. It's like, you know people can smell you coming from a mile away. It's so funny, because I'll be sitting down, next to people, and the smell is so strong, but the thing is, only I can smell it. It's like Damn! Gotta go change that tampon/pad!
The worst is old brown blood. You get all hopeful that maybe just maybe your period is over, and 2 days later, you see a dot of brown blood. Ugh._


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Apr 23, 2008)

*drinking hot cocoa made with milk helps me alot lately. ive tried midol but i really prefer ibuprofen, my cramps suck so bad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## ZoeKat (May 22, 2008)

I decided to read this thread because I'm sitting here right now in baggy pajamas, on my period, stuffing my face with chocolate! I had terrible periods as a teenager. They usually lasted 8 days and the cramps were insane. I remember when I was 17, one in particular was so painful that I was curled up into a ball on the floor while my poor high school boyfriend sat on the couch not knowing what to do. My doctor put me on the pill when I was 18 - Ortho Tri-Cyclen. I'm now 25 and I've been on it consistently. It works really well for me. My periods are now 5 days and I can predict its arrival almost to the hour. Wednesday-Sunday. My skin cleared up with it, and I had no weight gain at all except for the boobage area. The cramps I do get are only on the first day, and they're tolerable. I loooove Ortho. A couple times I've considered trying something new, but I decided "if it ain't broke, don't fix it." My PMS has always been pretty minimal. I might cry over a sad commercial, but that's it. But this chocolate thing is out of control! I noticed that after I turned 24, a couple days before my period starts I have intense chocolate cravings.

If I ever do have a bad period, I put on my sweats and drink hot tea. Aleve helps, too. Midol has never done much for me. 

But yeah I love this thread! I live with my boyfriend and I don't often have the chance to discuss that disgusting feeling of clots coming out. Thanks ladies!


----------



## Edie (May 22, 2008)

Mine is the same as everyone else...

Heat Pack...Nurofen taken every 4 hours!!!.....Some form of chocolate...a warm bath to soak in and a GREAT GIRLY flick that I can relieve my pent-up emotion on!!

Hmmm....perhaps they should come around more often??? hahahaha....On second thought..no thanks!


----------



## TDoll (May 22, 2008)

*Lo Estrin 24 works wonders I tell you...  Now, mine only lasts about 4 days and is pretty light.  It used to be over a week long and very heavy.  It has lower hormones too which is good...no crazy mood swings or weight gain either.  However, I've noticed that my cramping is worse on this.  But, it only lasts a few hours the day I start...however, they're pretty intense.*


----------



## lyttleravyn (May 22, 2008)

I used to be on the pill for a few years, then switched to the patch. I was still getting pretty bad cramps and a heavy period. I decided to go to something a little more long-term. In November, I got an Implanon implant in my upper arm. For the first 2-3 months my periods were a little lighter and cramps were very very light. Now, I'm happy to report I haven't gotten my period at all in 3 months! (And no I'm not preggers) I also haven't gotten any kind of cramps, spotting, mood swings, nothing!! I'm also in a great mood all the time haha, it's like being on anti-depressants but no drugs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't think these results are common in every woman, but if these last the entire duration of my Implanon then I'm looking at 3 years of no periods woot! 

The only side effect is that I have gained about 8lbs, but I think that also might be my bf's fault...he keeps indulging my horrible sweet tooth! haha


----------



## erine1881 (May 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Thanks tara!  thanks, i always wanted to go on the pill but i heard that one of the side effects is that you gain weight..is that true?_

 
isn't that worth not having all the cramps?  i'd say so!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_i didn't really notice much of a weight gain with me, but on the plus side (i guess...at least from the male perspective), my boobs got bigger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (maybe that's where the weight gain went). i've heard it's not unusual for breasts to get larger once going on the pill._

 
this is true.  i grew a cup size every year, and ended up having a breast reduction.  too much of a good thing i tell ya!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banjobama* 

 
_Definitely consider going on the pill. I LOVE the pill. I'm on generic Seasonale where you only get your period four times a year. Is is perfectly ok to do that. When you are on a normal cyclic pill, you only get your period from the withdraw from the hormones, not from ovulation. The inventors of the pill put that placebo week in so that the cycle would remain more natural so that the Pope might approve of the pill, but it didn't work. Anyway it is so great, talk to your doctor about it, you shouldn't suffer like that!!_

 
i started on ortho tri cyclen, but the hormones levels were wrong for my endometriosis (the reason i went on the pill at the age of 14).  so, after a year or so, i switched to orthocept.  i was on that for 10 years and it was perfect.  no cramps, EVER, and a light flow that lasted only 3 days, thurs-sat.  plus, i've never had any reoccuring endo symptoms.  i could plan every vacation, and could even "rescedule" my period if it were to fall on a vaca week.  then, a few years ago, my periods changed.  i would have it normal on thurs, none on fri, and light on sat.  my doc attributed it to being on the pill for such a long time.  she then switched me to seasonale, but i take it continuously, so i never have a period.  this has also decreased my migraines.  i just had one the other day, my first in almost two years (its been 2 years since i've had a period).

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Leilani78* 

 
_exercising regularly does help to ease the pain.
also eating a banana or drinking milk helps to ease cramps because bananas contain potassium and milk contains calcium. both minerals are needed for normal muscle function._

 
exercising during your period does ease the pain, but it also increases the bleeding.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi.* 

 
_I used to get such bad pains that i would practically pass out. I would have to miss at least week of school every month (which of course was not good) i would be sick to my stomach all the time, and they were like unpredictable, they would start whenever (not regular at all!) and then go for a LONG TIME (at least a week usually more) So my doctor put me on the pill when i was like 12. She told me to take it everyday, without stopping. So i do, starting out you have to stop every few months as your body is not used to it yet kind of thing so you will get spotting. The next time you will beable to go a little longer and longer. And now i dont stop taking it ever. So i never have a period.. and yes i know everyone thinks that sounds bad or unhealthy but its not, my doctor was the one who told me to do it. lol. and i have no problems. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it, and would never go back to not taking it._

 
hmm, i never started and stopped.  i've been taking it non-stop for 13 years.  starting and stopping would throw your body off, not make it adjust.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QTAllStarGurl* 

 
_oh this thread makes me giggle....but omg do u know what i hate sooo much...i only wear pads whan im sleeping or whatever and i guess its because i sleep with my legs closed or something but everytime i wake up in the morning and get out of the bed i feel like everything just falls out...like a monster clot it soo grosss!! so i always end up like running to the bathroom_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Bwahahah yep I know that feeling. Or when you've got a tampon in and you have a feeling like it's leaking, and you're somewhere like on a bus or a place without a toilet, so you start to panic about it seeping through your pants! And when you finally get to a toilet, there's nothing there. Hate that!_

 
this is bringing back horrible flashbacks!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LOCa* 

 
_I Can't Even Read This Whole Thing. Gross. 

Is PMS Really Even Real?

Cause I Don't Get That... Ever 

I Always Thought It Was Just An Excuse For Girls To Act Like Little B!TCHHHHHES Especially My Cousins UGHHHHHHHHhh_

 
i agree.  but it may be because i've been on the pill for almost my entire bleeding life.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and you can eat/do whatever you want during your period.  unless you have health issues related to your period, there are no restrictions.


----------



## KikiB (May 23, 2008)

Ugh...mine are absolutely terrible. Between the debilitating cramps, the fatigue, and the extremely heavy flow (my periods are always at least 8 days long , and the first two days are so bad I have to change a Super Plus tampon every 2-3 hours for a good portion of the day), it's no wonder I dread it. It's gotten worse as I have gotten older, because I used to have them once every 5+ weeks but now, it's every four weeks. Naproxen is the only painkiller that remotely helps.

Worse yet is I am not allowed to go on birth control, because my mum would flip out (I'm 20 but I live at home, so her rules)...she says naproxen is enough. Also I can have very extreme mood swings and I've heard that the pill can make them worse. Not to mention I don't want any weight gain.


----------



## shorty (May 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lyttleravyn* 

 
_I used to be on the pill for a few years, then switched to the patch. I was still getting pretty bad cramps and a heavy period. I decided to go to something a little more long-term. In November, I got an Implanon implant in my upper arm. For the first 2-3 months my periods were a little lighter and cramps were very very light. Now, I'm happy to report I haven't gotten my period at all in 3 months! (And no I'm not preggers) I also haven't gotten any kind of cramps, spotting, mood swings, nothing!! I'm also in a great mood all the time haha, it's like being on anti-depressants but no drugs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't think these results are common in every woman, but if these last the entire duration of my Implanon then I'm looking at 3 years of no periods woot! 

The only side effect is that I have gained about 8lbs, but I think that also might be my bf's fault...he keeps indulging my horrible sweet tooth! haha_

 

I have had the implant for just over two years now and Ive been up and down with it, for the first year i had NO periods it was fantastic then I had an EXTREMELY light period/spotting for a whole 6 months (a couple of days here and there it would stop...) it really depressed me, so the doctor prescribed me the pill to take at the same time (this is totally safe and does not affect the contraception process, just stops you menstruating)... so I did this for 6 months and have no stopped taking it and the periods have pretty much stayed away. I had some light spotting the other week for 4 days and now its gone again...

I would recommend the implant to anyone to be honest, its just a no nonsense thing and definiately makes your periods lighter, if a little unpredicatable (I always have to carry a tampon in my bag 'just in case' but id rather this than have heavy bleeding). My only thing is that I find it harder to lose weight than I used to, and I do have a bigger appetite but just got to have a bit of self control...!!


----------

